# Meal prep



## Buckeye02 (Jan 8, 2022)

So I'm starting to meal prep normally and Sunday for the week. I'm basically just smoking and grilling meat for the week. You read alot of different opinion websites that get you anywhere between 3-5 days in the fridge. I figured I'd ask on here and see what you guys suggest?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 8, 2022)

I sure don't see any problem with 3-5 days in the fridge.  Those numbers are what we've always used.
Gary


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 8, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> I sure don't see any problem with 3-5 days in the fridge.  Those numbers are what we've always used.
> Gary


Ok thank you. I've always been a little weird with chicken though. Normally only give that 3 days


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 8, 2022)

I smoke pulled pork and shrink wrap it in the freezer. And reheat it in boiling water. Pretty easy meal. And one smoke makes a lot.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 8, 2022)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> I smoke pulled pork and shrink wrap it in the freezer. And reheat it in boiling water. Pretty easy meal. And one smoke makes a lot.


Yea i do the same thing with PP. I'd think if you can do it with PP you could do it for just about any other meat?


----------



## schlotz (Jan 8, 2022)

Works fantastic with smoked brisket.  We vac & freeze portion sizes for chili batches.  Smoked Brisket chili is a big hit around here with the family.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 8, 2022)

I would pregame taco meat, sloppy joes. Spaghetti or anything with noodles is pretty good too


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 8, 2022)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> I would pregame taco meat, sloppy joes. Spaghetti or anything with noodles is pretty good too


Freeze the noodles and all?


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 8, 2022)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> Freeze the noodles and all?


With just the two of us we ALWAYS have too much Lasagna. I vac seal and freeze what's left after we've eaten it for a couple of days.
It re-heats just fine, noodles and all, for an easy "don't feel like cooking" meal....


----------



## normanaj (Jan 8, 2022)

Its just the two of us here so we cook a fair amount of food and we vac and freeze just about everything.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 8, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> With just the two of us we ALWAYS have too much Lasagna. I vac seal and freeze what's left after we've eaten it for a couple of days.
> It re-heats just fine, noodles and all, for an easy "don't feel like cooking" meal....


I've never thought to do that. I just keep eating it until it's gone for the next few days. I'm gonna have to give that a whirl


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 8, 2022)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> I've never thought to do that. I just keep eating it until it's gone for the next few days. I'm gonna have to give that a whirl


If you vac-seal it cold straight from the fridge it'll keep it's shape.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 8, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> If you vac-seal it cold straight from the fridge it'll keep it's shape.


I need to get a better sealer. I've got a food saver. It worked good for about a year. We've had to stop buying in bulk because it's not getting the air out of the bags like it used to.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 8, 2022)

I've been doing meals for my Mom for a couple years now . I put the whole meal in the bag , freeze then vac . Pasta holds up fine . For home I always have a second meal in mind when I cook the first one . That's the reason I only do salt and pepper on most of the meat I smoke . I can add whatever seasoning to that for different meals . 
Say I do some cut of beef for sandwiches or a knife and fork meal . If I have enough leftovers , the next use will be stir fry or soup . If I have the first meal on Monday , I do the second meal on Weds. 
I have a whole turkey breast that I smoked on Thanksgiving . Vac' and ready to go into the SV someday . Half brisket unsliced , eye round you name it . Great way to do it .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 8, 2022)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> Yea i do the same thing with PP. I'd think if you can do it with PP you could do it for just about any other meat?


I cook and vac seal a lot of meat.  Haven't found any yet that that don't work just fine and come out great.
When it's time to bring it out of the freezer and eat, just put a the vac sealed bag of meat in a pot of cold water.  Turn the stove on to medium.  When the water finally comes to a boil, the meat is nice and hot and ready to eat.
Gary


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 8, 2022)

Yea I'm going to have to invest in a decent vacuum then. What are you guys using? I seen we have a sponsor on the site for them. Does anyone have first hand knowledge on those?


----------



## DougE (Jan 8, 2022)

If it's cooked, I got no problem holding it in the fridge for a week. We do it all the time with left overs. If it ain't gone in a week, which is unusual, it gets tossed. Been doing it this way most of my life, and never got sick from eating stuff cooked within the last week and kept in the fridge.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 8, 2022)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> Yea I'm going to have to invest in a decent vacuum then. What are you guys using?


I have a Food saver game saver deluxe . It's a great sealer . I've had it at least 5 years . I just had to open it up for the reason you talk about . There is a vacuum port in there with a gasket on it . It activates with the lid lock lever . If it gets gunk on that gasket face it won't hold the vac when sealing . What model is yours ?


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 8, 2022)

Honestly I dont know. My in laws gave it to us a couple of years ago.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 9, 2022)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> Freeze the noodles and all?


Oh no no meant to cook ahead of time for the week. I wouldn’t freeze the noodles. Just would make it and keep it in the fridge.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 10, 2022)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Oh no no meant to cook ahead of time for the week. I wouldn’t freeze the noodles. Just would make it and keep it in the fridge.


Ah ok gotcha. So just the sauce then. Lol


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 10, 2022)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> I just keep eating it until it's gone for the next few days.


Before I retired, I would cook extra to have for lunch at work. I found that after eating something 2-3 times in a week, I wanted something different...


----------

